# looking at a very used 226. worth it??



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello, all

I am looking at a used p226 that is in very used condition. extreme holster wear and night sights that leave something to be desired and no rail which makes me think that its a pretty old model. The price on it is $500. Ive always wanted one and at half price i keep going back to just stare at it. Is it worth it?? I was thinking that if i bought it i would send it out for new night sights and nitron finish from sig right away. thoughts??

Thanks

Jason


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Just me but I think I'd keep looking for one that's in a little better shape (no wear, marks, etc.). However, I'm a little biased since I buy new, probably not the best way to buy alot of the time. If it doesn't bother you that much though, get it and enjoy shooting your new Sig. BTW, which 226 is it?


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought my 1988-proofed W.German carbon-steel slide P226 for about $550 before tax used (some holster wear, but mostly I just noticed that there were a lot of scratches on the top of the chamber outside of the chamber - nothing to really worry about, since the gun is only marginally younger than I am). I searched and searched for a better deal, but everything I found was $200-300 more expensive (at that price I might as well go new). I regret nothing.

If you don't mind the wear and tear (I like it; gives the gun character, if you ask me), then I'd say go for it.


----------



## Mike H. (Jan 25, 2009)

You can typically buy a CPO for that price or cheaper.
CPO will have been to Sig for a refinish, full check, parts replaced as required and full function test.

Just an FYI.

example;
Sig Sauer *Preowned* 15 + 1 Round 9MM w/Blue Finish $493.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

where do you buy your guns at? lol I cant find anything that cheap anywhere around here. most used 226's go for between 650-800 bucks

i am thinking strongly about this gun because the price is so cheap in this area


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

I ended up buying it. and its sweet!! I think its the best gun i own or at least dead even with m y1911. fastest gun i can shoot the plates with. And with the holster wear already I am thinking about getting some new night sights on it and making it my main carry weapon. Ill take a couple of pics asap. I ended up getting it for $450 instead of 500 right after selling my G17 for $450 so it worked out well.

-Jason


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. :smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations.

You'll never regret getting the Sig P226 and selling the Glock.

Sig's are great guns.

And P226 is one of the best Sig's.

I bought a Swiss Police gun (they carry 9mm in Europe) lot's of holster wear.

But it shoots great.

I sent the slide to Mary at CCR

CCR-REFINISHING

They refinished it for $79 and replaced the night sights.

Now the slide better than new

:smt1099


----------

